# Northstar taper problems



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Alright, this is going to sound confusing because I do not know any of the actual terms on my taper but I will do my best to describe what is happening.

When I fill up the taper with mud, and put the head up on the ceiling, the plunger thingy starts to slide down, and you can see the mechanisms that are involved with the plunger turning, as it is sliding down inside the taper, and it is leaving me with a big empty spot filled with air so the first few feet of tape come out with no mud on them. after a few feet, the plunger usually gets back far enough that it reaches the mud in the tube, but as soon as I stop moving, it sliddddddes back down again. what should i do?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

MacDry said:


> Alright, this is going to sound confusing because I do not know any of the actual terms on my taper but I will do my best to describe what is happening.
> 
> When I fill up the taper with mud, and put the head up on the ceiling, the plunger thingy starts to slide down, and you can see the mechanisms that are involved with the plunger turning, as it is sliding down inside the taper, and it is leaving me with a big empty spot filled with air so the first few feet of tape come out with no mud on them. after a few feet, the plunger usually gets back far enough that it reaches the mud in the tube, but as soon as I stop moving, it sliddddddes back down again. what should i do?


Thats the brake allowing it to freewheel in reverse.check break tension


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> Thats the brake allowing it to freewheel in reverse.check break tension


 ok ok, Im with ya, break tension. as we all know, to check this i would....? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> ok ok, Im with ya, break tension. as we all know, to check this i would....? :whistling2:


So did you run out to your truck/van to see if it was the brake......2bucks says Smisner is right:yes:

The suspense is killing us


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So did you run out to your truck/van to see if it was the brake......2bucks says Smisner is right:yes:
> 
> The suspense is killing us


 I have my taper sitting in my lap! lol I just dont know which part is the break or how to check!  You never run into this with a super taper! haha


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

did I mention the main wheel, you know, the part you press against the wall with all the teeth, also spins in reverse.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

MacDry said:


> did I mention the main wheel, you know, the part you press against the wall with all the teeth, also spins in reverse.


that's still the brake, do you know where the brake is, it's a very minor looking device, I can Google up a blue print for you if you want ?????


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> that's still the brake, do you know where the brake is, it's a very minor looking device, I can Google up a blue print for you if you want ?????


 please do  i have no idea where the brake is. I only know where 4 things are. The wheel at the top, the sleeve in the middle, the trigger on the bottom, and I am assuming the plunger is on the inside. But that last one is a guess ill admit.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

here's a link http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Columbia-Taper-Head-Parts

It's part CT-16, and ct-15

Thank you Columbia:thumbup:


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

that is embarassing!!!! I was looking at that break thing the other day, wondering hmmm, what the hell is that? and just kinda flicked at it, andddd turned it completely off more or less  thanks guys!! your champs


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Here's a DWT link http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/roll-back-brake-1569/

check out post #8 in particular from Cazna, there's a vid on it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Actually all i had to do with mine was get a pair of pliers, hold the brake wire, and push it sideways back into the brass block, Fixed. They are so simple once you take a look.


----------

